
Apply HN: Wiredhere|Connecting you to Fitness partners and trainers near you - masudhossain
Website: www.wiredhere.com<p>What we do: 
Wiredhere is a mobile app that allows users to find partners or trainers in sports and fitness. Tennis, gym, and even basketball partners will be easily accessible within the app; as well as knowing who the best trainers are due to our rating system.<p>How: 
Users simply choose their facility or university they attend, the activities they&#x27;re interested in, and that&#x27;s it. The user will than get a push notification through their phone soon as someone creates an activity and is looking for a partner. 
We are partnering with our University rec center as well as 2 other local gyms near us to have their trainers use our platform. All users will be able to rate the trainers similar to how ratemyprofessor.com operates.<p>About us: 
We&#x27;re a group of 4 entrepreneurs who has known each other collectively for over 20 years. We are two programmers experienced in a number of languages, a sysadmin, and a data scientist. We also have worked together in the past with startups, so we actually get along (unless there&#x27;s a debate on who gets the last portion of tea).<p>Feel free to ask us ANYTHING. We love criticism.
======
Operarisk
How does the app coordinate meetings with users with similar interests? for
example, Do users communicate through chat in order to schedule a meeting?

~~~
masudhossain
The app coordinates meetings with users by first getting the facilities they
belong to.

So whenever they create an activity, the location is automatically pulled for
the other users.

We DO have the chat functionality already there, but we didn't want them
coordinating the meetup location on there because we think that's too
complicated.

